# found a sick pigeon please help



## jaimie (Jun 23, 2009)

i found a sick pigeon on the sidewalk today under a ledge (it had been raining earlier). i didn't want to leave him outside since the weather has been very cold, damp, and nasty- he was easy to catch, i just walked over and cupped my hands around his body and carried him inside. i made a "nest" on a shoe box with papertowels and some shredded tissue paper, and put him inside the cats carrier (safe, up on a table in the kitchen the cat can't get to, though she saw him when i brought him in and was afraid) with a towel draped over the top so it is dark. i had heard birds feel calmer in the dark. 

i would like to try to help him get better, and am hesitant to drop him off at a vets because i have been told that since he is "just a pigeon" and considered a pest he would just be put down and that seems sad and unnecessary. 

his symptoms are:

1. fluffed feathers, that look very mangy and dirty and when i held him they felt kind of prickly- i thought that he might just be molting except that i don't think a healthy bird would have let me pick him up so easily
2. his eyes and nose seem clear, but he has just been sitting in his box not moving like he was on the sidewalk
3. he can walk o.k., but either cannot or is unwilling to fly, however his wings appear to be undamaged and not broken or anything (although he has kept them folded and has not tried to extend them)

mainly i am concerned because of his mangy appearance, the ease in which i caught him and he seems very depressed. is there anything i can do or would i be better to just release him back outside and let nature take its course? i do not want to extend any suffering he may be experiencing. 

is there anything i can do??


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

One of our members left this reply to your other post.l

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=395825&postcount=2


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Can you post a picture of the bird?


----------



## jaimie (Jun 23, 2009)

i am living in providence, rhode island, until september, and i'll try to post a picture. i don't know very much about pigeons, so it may be possible.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, post a picture if you can and lets see if we think this might be a young bird rather than an adult.
Someone will try to help you. Don't worry.


----------



## jaimie (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## jaimie (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## jaimie (Jun 23, 2009)




----------



## jaimie (Jun 23, 2009)

here are some pictures of him, he didn't even stir when i lifted the top of the carrier and turned on the lights to take his picture.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Yep. You've got a baby there. Just on the borderline of weaning and probably doesn't know quite how to eat on his own yet. 
Can you get some baby bird forumula tonight and a syringe and feed him? I know it's late. OR, you could do what we call "seed pops" around here. Feed him a few seeds at a time. Just place them in the back of the throat and let him swallow.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I've contacted another member who is on line that can help you. I have to run......sorry........hang in there.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I'll check back in when I get back home.


----------



## jaimie (Jun 23, 2009)

seed pops? what type of seeds, and how do i get him to open his beak? now i feel bad for stealing him away, would it be better if i just released him? i don't want him to get attacked by a cat, or hit by a car though. i'm really glad he isn't sick though


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm back for a few minutes. Do you have any frozen peas or corn? Lentils? Split green peas? The dry seeds, you can just feed. The frozen ones, of course need to be thawed and warmed a bit.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Sorry to keep running off............so, do you have something to feed this baby? You'll need to give him a drink of water too. He MIGHT take a drink if you feed him a little. If you have to give him water, use an eye dropper if you can and just dribble the water along the side of the beak and let him swallow. Don't just squirt the water in the mouth. They can asperate if it goes down the wrong way. You can try dipping his beak is some water to see if he'll drink. Poor baby. He must be so scared. I'm glad you found him. Please don't just let him go. He'll die. There's no way he's old enough to make it on his own.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

I'm looking for other posts that might help you. 
Here's one
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=35123

Ignore the PMV part........
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=352675&postcount=15


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You can take the bird here...

Dr Byrd
Wildlife Rehabbers
25 Shermantown Rd.
Saunderstown, RI
401-294-6363

In the meantime, defrost some corn and peas under hot water until they are defrosted. Gently open the bird's beak and pop the pieces at the back of the throat. You will need to feed 40-50 pieces each time the crop empties which will be 2-3 hours. It's very likely that the bird will start eating these on it's own because they are soft and easy for a bird learning to eat, to pick up. I've had 2 birds of about the same age, this month, that figured it out within 24 hours. Once they do, its pretty easy to get them to eat seed.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

HI Jamie. Sorry it took me so long. I was offline for a while. I live in Mass. Just the other side of Woonsocket. Please don't release the bird. He'll die out there if you do. I am about 30 minutes from Prov. If you need, my husband and I could come up there tomorrow, late afternoon or early evening and take the little guy. Have you had any luck feeding him? I'll be up for a while, if you like, I can PM you my phone number. Or you could send me yours. He may not be sick. He may very well just be hungry and scared.


----------



## jaimie (Jun 23, 2009)

ok i can totally do this. i'll post again if i run into any trouble though- thank you guys so much for responding, and in such quick time! i'm glad that not everyone hates pigeons, as it seems most people do. 

Jay3, if i start having any trouble and/or can't care for him i will absolutely let you know. can i contact you by pm on this forum?

also, i'm just curious, do any of you know why a young bird like this could have ended up on the street? i wonder if he fell out of a nest or something?

and one last question, if and once i get him eating solid food, will i ever be able to release him into the wild to join pigeonkind? or is he part of the family now?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Yes. You can pm me your number if you like. Yes, he probably fell out of a nest. Are you thinking about keeping him then? I'll be up for a while, but have work in the morning. Should be back home around noon.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Often times, a hand raised baby really isn't safe to release, unless it is a rehabber who knows how to prepare him, and he is being released with other young pigeons. Do you have a place to keep him, and a place for him to exercise daily? It's a commitment, just like owning a dog. I think you said you would be in Prov. til September. Are you moving?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Jaimie...Pigeons are very social and do best with other Pigeons. My biggest concern for this bird is that it may have canker, worms, coccidia, or maybe all which could be why it was on it's own. Of course it's up to you, but you have an opportuity to turn this one over to someone that has all those meds, an avian vet and is experienced in taking care of Pigeons. This is an opportunity most finders don't have. I would like to encourage you to take her up on her offer, for the bird's sake.


----------



## jaimie (Jun 23, 2009)

yes that's true, you are all right. i accept the offer


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Good. 
Thank you for your kindness in rescuing this baby. I know Jay will keep you informed if you want to be.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I have spoken with Jaimie, and we will meet tomorrow, probably late afternoon. Will update then.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well, we took a ride to Providence R.I. late this afternoon to meet Jaimie and pick up the little pidge. She and her boyfriend are both very nice. Most people wouldn't even have noticed the young pigeon trying to hide under a little overhang on the city sidewalk to get out of the rain. He picks up seed, but hasn't really figured out how to eat it, and he doesn't know how to drink water. I gave him some on the side of his beak, but am going to give him formula tonight and tomorrow. I did feed him some peas and corn, but don't want to give him too much too soon. His tummy probably hasn't seen much for a while, and I want to be sure he has enough fluid. Dusted him for bugs, and will bathe him tomorrow. He's light, and his keel bone is way out there. And he is covered with dried up mud or poop, or a combination of both I think. His feathers are a mess. When he tried to scratch, his little claw got caught in the feathers under his wing, because they are so matted with dried and hardened dirt, and he almost fell over. He looks like a little ragamuffin. He's in a cage in my living room, in a little box with shredded paper, and a heating pad underneath it. You can just feel the warmth coming up through the box. At least he's safe and dry. I can't imagine what it must have been like for him out there in the city streets, as it has been so cool and raining for weeks. He must have been so scared. Thank you Jaimie for caring enough to pick him up and bring him in. If you guys hadn't done that he wouldn't have lasted very long out there.
He is missing feathering in his face and neck. Could be canker. He'll be treated for that too.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I know he is in good hands.


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thank you Jaimie and Jay3! That is a darling little pigeon, and I hope it will be feeling much better very soon.

Terry


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Thanks, Charis, Terry. We weighed him, and he weighs 213 grams. You can hardly feel the crop or how full it is, because the feathers there are so stiff and hard. They are just bristlely. Is that a word? Almost every part of him feels that way. Not soft and fluffy like it should feel. He's had his formula. He should feel better now. He's all snuggled up in his little nest.


----------



## jaimie (Jun 23, 2009)

aw! i am gonna miss him but jay will be wonderful mama. he will be so happy with pigeon friends


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

jaimie said:


> aw! i am gonna miss him but jay will be wonderful mama. he will be so happy with pigeon friends


Yes. Thanks to you guys! He'll be staying in here for the next month. Then we'll bring him into the loft, and slowly introduce him to the others. Well he spent a warm night in his little box over the heating pad. Now it's morning and soon he'll have his breakfast before I run out to work. He'll get more this afternoon, and probably his first bath. Jaimie, I'll keep you updated, and send pics as he grows. Thanks again for all you did.


----------



## jaimie (Jun 23, 2009)

ok! i will be eagerly anticipating them!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Well my little ragamuffin had his first very badly needed bath today. The water was so dark and smelling horrible, that it took a couple of rinses. What a difference! Then he got dried with the hairdryer, which he seemed to enjoy. Thought it would scare him. I think it must have felt good to him. Then Don cuddled him for a while til he fell asleep. Now he's resting after a very stressful few days. And he actually smells good. His feathers are nice and soft, and you can actually feel his crop now. Adorable little bird. I think we're gonna call him Rags.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

What a cutie!


----------

